
Relying on plain-text email is a 'barrier to entry' for kernel development - tempest345
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/25/linux_kernel_email/
======
upofadown
If your email client can't manage to handle plain text properly, how likely is
it that it can handle the complexity of HTML in a secure and consistent way?

